# Home from China...



## Faery (Mar 20, 2013)

and I think my little girls turned into little boys while I was gone. What do you think? They are currently 14-15 weeks old.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My male dark brahmas have super bright wattles and combs, like almost orangey red. I think you still have ladies


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

And they are only 7 weeks old with larger combs.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Looks like hens to me


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have 4 buff brahmas and there all hens your look just like mine I think there all hens.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I vote for hens! I had two light brahmas in my first flock. My daughter picked them out and called them Snowball and Sunshine.

Snowball was a piece of work, she was HUGE, but laid tiny little eggs when she darn well felt like it. She would let my daughter pick her up, carry her around, sit her on her lap. Me? If I touched her in any way she pooped on me. Giant poops that she saved just for me. She was something.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hah! That's awesome. My chickens are so good with the kids, even the 1 1/2 year old. They will walk right up to them, rub up against them. I have to chase a chicken down or have food to touch them!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Look like hens to me.


----------

